# A/c Unit Tempature



## Jacko (Feb 14, 2005)

Hello All,
The summer is here and the Outback's A/C is working overtime. I would like to ask the group if they are having any issues with their thermostate. It seems to me to get it cool in the trailer you have set the temp lower than you would in your home. Any thoughts?

Jack


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

if you do a quick search you will see that this topic has been covered better then what i can give you ...

but -- I had a new AC put in last week (long story) --

the CARRIER guy told me that the thermostat (remote) is off by 5 degrees plus or minus (5+/-) so if you set it at 80 your AC may kick off at 85 or 75...

to compound the problem -- the temperature gauge on the AC (you cant see it but there is a sensor in there) may also most likely be off 5 degrees...

Here is how to test it ... get a real thermometer ...set your AC for 80 degrees.. compare the 80 on the AC to what the thermometer says ...

or in other words ... the true temp in your trailer may be 80 -- but the AC thermostat may think its either 75 or 85 ...

so -- DONT TRUST YOUR GAUGE -- GO BY YOUR GUT FEELING -- BUT REMEMEBER -- EVEN IF YOU GET THE TEMP SET RIGHT -- HE NEXT TIME THE AC CUTS ON OR OFF IT CAN BE OFF BY 5 DEGREES....everytime it circles through!!

Carrier guy aid the worst thing they ever came out with was the single unit remote control... and i have to agree....

just wait to your remote goes out or you loose it and you can only use your AC on a preset temp...


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Mine seems to be fairly close to the temperatures we find comfortable at home. I think we set the AC to around 73/74 and it's plenty cool. Same with the heat, set it at about 68 and all is good.

Although, the relative feeling of comfort is such a subjective thing. Two people standing in the same room can have entirely different opinions about the temperature. Especially men & women. Ever work in a large office and have thermostat wars!









So I guess I'm saying that the display on the remote is irrelevant. So long as the system can get you where you want to go, temperature wise, then you're fine. Just keep adjusting until you find the numbers that work for you.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Mine is pretty close as well. All I do is...if I am hot I lower the temp.

I was lucky mine came with 2 remotes - found an extra remote by the hot water heater









Thor


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I am with Jim on this one. In a perfect world the temps would match on everything but you just need to set it where it will get you where you want to be.

That said you do need to make sure that the remote and base unit are actually talking. You can click all you want on the remote but if the base is not giving you a response beep you get no change. My DW actually turned off the furnace on the remote the other morning (got to love camping in the great North West) before we went on a walk and came back into the trailer with the furnace running at its last known setting!!!!!


----------

